# السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية.. asmicheal



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

​
*السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية.. asmicheal
​*


السجود لله
المطانيات 
فى العقيدة المسيحية 

ركن هام جدا 

كحب وليس كعبد 
كحب تتذلل امام كرامة مجد اللة بالمطانيات 

ولانها حب ولانها هامة 
ترتب بصلوات اليوم بالاجبية 

السبع صلوات 

وترتب ايضا بالقانون الروحى لكل مؤمن مع اب الاعتراف 

لان احيانا اب الاعتراف يعطى مطانيات خاصة لارشاد خاص لخطايا معينة 

عموما 
   المطانيات لها   مكانة خاصة فى العبادة بالعقيدة المسيحية 


تعالوا معى 
بهذا البحث 
نكتشف بصورة اعمق 

ما هو السجود للة المطانيات 


واصلى ان يكون البحث سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يدخلة 

البحث بالكامل من قرائاتى على النت 

مع كتابة المصدر 

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*

*كلمة ميطانية prostration هي كلمة يونانية تعني التوبة أو تغيير النية ومراجعة الضمير. سواء أكان ضميرنا من نحو **الله** أو من نحو الآخرين. حيث تُقدَّم الميطانيه أمام الله على مستوى خاص، بينما تقدَّم للآخرين، وإنما على مستوى آخر.*
*في معناها الأول تأتي الميطانية كتعبير عن التذلل والانسحاق والخضوع التام والتعبير عن الندم والرغبة في نوال البركة والصفح، حيث تلامس الجبهة التراب، تتذكر أنها من تراب الأرض جُبِلَت، فتستجلب مراحم الله على ضعف الطبيعة البشرية.*





*

*





*ولكن الميطانية في أروع صورها هي الانسكاب عند قدمي **المسيح**، لتقديم كل ما يملكه الساجد من حب وعاطفة وامتنان أمامه. لذلك فإن السجود يكون مبهجاً، تكتنفه عاطفة روحية جياشة من نحو الله.. فيقول مار إسحق: "كلما استنار الإنسان في **الصلاة**، كلما شعر بضرورة وأهمية عمل الميطانيات ويحلو له الثبات فيها، فكلما يرفع رأسه ينجذب من فرط حرارة قلبه للسجود؛ لأنه يحس بمعونة قوية في ذلك ويزداد فرحه وتنعمه".*
*الميطانية أيضاً هي حركة شخصية مختصرة للعبادة، وهي اعتراف عملي بسيادة الله وخضوعنا له؛ فإن عمل **الميطانيات** هو تدبير قائم بذاته **كطقس** عبادة لله، إذا توافر مع أدائها انسحاق القلب والشعور بالمهابة قدام الله أثناء السجود. والميطانية هي الوسيلة التي نعبر بها عن طرحنا لهمومنا ومتاعبنا وأثقالنا، وذلك عند قدمي المسيح الذي قال: "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (**إنجيل متى **28:**11**). *
*

*​*وتمارَس الميطانية أيضاً للاستعطاف، وإطفاء لهيب الغضب، وامتصاص شحنة الكبرياء، وتهدئة المشاعر المضطربة، على أن تقدم الميطانية بصدق وعن قلب منسحق. وعندما نصنع ميطانية أمام آخر يتغير فكرنا من نحوه، ونغير فكره من نحونا، ونبدد الخيالات من جهته ونطرد الأفكار المزعجة عنه.*
*وفي التدبير الرهباني، شاعت الميطانية -إلى جانب ما سبق- لتعبر عن أدب رهباني سليم.. كنوع من التوسل لتتميم أمر ما، أو في المقابلات كنوع من الوقار والخشوع والمحبة.*
*وبهذا فإن الميطانيه ليست حركة جسدية فحسب، ولكنها حركة قلب منسحق وضمير تائب وجسد يقدم نفسه ذبيحة حية لله، إما في هيكله المقدس أو لصورة الله في الآخرين، فهي تبدأ في الداخل..*
*

*​*الميطانيات و الصحة الجسدية:*
*كذلك فإن الميطانيات مفيدة أيضاً للجسد، على أننا لا نمارسها كرياضة جسدية، ومع ذلك فهي مفيدة لا سيما في الصباح؛ حيث يحتاج الجسم أيضاً إلى نشاط وتحريك لدورته الدموية، وجعله مستعداً لمزاولة نشاطه اليومي بشكل أفضل**.** هذا المقال من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*واليوم يقول أخصائيو العلاج الطبيعي أن الميطانيات التي يصنعها **الرهبان** وبعض من الذين في العالم، تقدم فائدة جسدية كبيرة للجسم؛ إذ تجعله في حالة لياقة بدنية مستمرة وتخلصه من الترهّل وتجنبه الكثير من أمراض العمود الفقري، إذا مورِسَت بطريقة سليمة.*
*

*​*أنواع الميطانيات و ممارستها:*
*الميطانية ليست مجرد إنحناء أو ركوع أو انطراح، ولكنها حركة من أعلى إلى أسفل تعقبها حركة مضادة: من أسفل إلى أعلى. فعندما يحني الساجد ركبته فإنه يشعر في داخله أنه بالخطية تذلل وانحدر من أعلى، ويكرر ذلك بحسب العدد الذي ينصحه به أبوه الروحي، ومن هنا تمثل الميطانية حركة الحياة.. حركة الجهاد المستمر، بالتهاون نسقط وبالثقة في المسيح نقوم ونسقيم..*
*وللميطانية ثلاثة أشكال:*
*1- التطامن بالرأس: أو مجرد إحناء الرأس بينما الجسم يكون منتصباً، مع ضم اليدين إلى الصدر، إما في شكل **الصليب** أو ضمّهما مستويين إحداهما على الأخرى، ووضعهما معاً على الصدر، وهو ما يحدث في **القداس الإلهي** عدة مرات، عندما ينادي **الشماس** على الشعب: "**احنوا رؤوسكم للرب**" (ستجد نص القداسات الإلهية موجودة هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا)، وذلك عدة مرات سواء عند قراءة **التحاليل** في نهاية **رفع البخور**، أو عندما يخضعون برؤوسهم عند **تحليل الخدام**..*
*2- الركوع: وتنتشر هذه الطريقة أكثر بين رهبان الغرب، حيث يطلق عليه Semi-prostration أي نصف ميطانية أو ميطانيه جزئية، وفيها يركع المصلي على ركبتيه، بينما ترتفع يداه لأعلى في شكل الابتهال.*
*3- السجود: أو الميطانية الكاملة Full Prostration، وهي السجود الكامل حيث تلامس الجبهة الأرض. وتمارس **الكنيسة** هذا النوع من السجود الكامل عدة مرات في القداس الإلهي؛ فعند حلول **الروح القدس** على الأسرار في لحظات مهيبة يسجد الشعب..*
*ويفضل أن يركع المصلّي إلى أسفل أولاً، ومن ثم ينحني إلى الأمام، والقيام مرة أخرى على نفس النحو، حيث لا تؤثر كثرة الميطانيات على صحة الساجد، لا سيما عموده الفقري، مع ملاحظة ان تكون هناك وقفة قصيرة بين الميطانية والأخرى، حتى لا تتلاحق الأنفاس وينهك الجسد سريعاً. وإنما تُصنَع المطانية برشاقة واتزان، مع فرد الجسد مستقيماً تماماً عند الوقوف.*
*يلاحَظ أيضاً عند السجود أن تضم قبضة اليد بحيث يؤلف إصبع الإبهام مع الثلث السفلي من إصبع السبابة: شكل الصليب. ففي ذلك يكمن معنى الاستعداد والإرادة والقوة، والعبادة بنشاط. كما أن عظام اليد لا تُرهَق بهذه الطريقة، ذلك بالمقارنة مع الطريقة الخاطئة في السجود بفرد الأصابع.*
*وإذا لاحَظ المصلي أن أصابع اليد قد بدأ يظهر فيها بعض التيبّس عند نهاية العقلات في ظهر اليد بصورة ملحوظة، يمكنه عندئذ التركيز في السجود على بطن اليد، مع الاحتفاظ بوضع اليد على النحو المذكور.*
*

*​*ولكن هناك شكل جديد من الميطانيات، أخذ في الانتشار في الآونة الأخيرة، وهو مؤسف ولا موضع له، لا في **الكتاب المقدس**، ولا في تراث الآباء؛ وهو مجرد الانحناء لتلامس أطراف أصابع اليد اليمنى الأرض، أمام **الهيكل** أو **أجساد القديسين** أو **الآباء الأساقفة**. ويعلل البعض ذلك بضيق الوقت وزيادة الأعداد الراغبة في نوال بركة الآباء الأساقفة أو الاضطرار إلى عمل ذلك في الطرق مما لا يتناسب معه عمل الميطانية الكاملة.*
*ومن هنا يمكن أن يكون وضع الميطانية الكلمة وطقسياً بالنسبة للآباء الأساقفة هو داخل الكنيسة، بينما يكتفى خارج الكنيسة بالانحناء بشكل لائق. ولكن يجب ألا يكون ذلك -أي مجرد الانحناء- هو شكل الميطانية في المخدع.*
*

*​*وشكل آخر من السجود يمارسه الإنسان عندما تكون نفسه مرة للغاية، كمن لم تعد له قوة على الوقوف أو الطلب والابتهال، وفي هذا تعبير عن عظم شوقه أو انكسار قلبه، ويخر على وجهه إلى الأرض.. ولهذا أمثلة في الكتاب المقدس (**إنجيل مرقس** 35:**14**؛ **ملوك الأول** 42:**18**؛ **لوقا** 12:**5**).*

*أنواع أخرى من الميطانيات:*
*تصنع المطانيات أيضاً أمام أجساد القديسين في أي وقت من النهار، حيث فيها التكريم لأصفياء الله.. فقد وُجد السجود بدافع التكريم في الكتاب المقدس.. كما نسجد أمام **الآباء البطاركة** والأساقفة للتبجيل والاحترام على النحو السابق، باعتبار أن الأسقف هو ممثل **للسيد المسيح**، ولذلك فإننا نحتفل بأجساد القديسين ونستقبلهم وكذلك الآباء الأساقفة، بألحان هي موجهة في الأصل إلى السيد المسيح نفسه؛ مثل لحن إبؤرو (لحن يا ملك السلام)، و لحن إك إزمارؤوت (لحن مبارك أنت)، و لحن إفلوجيمينوس (المبارك).. وهي ألحان تخص الله وحده.*
*ويمكن السجود أمام الآخرين ممن نشعر أننا أسأنا إليهم، وهو الأمر الذي يرد كثيراً في **قصص** الآباء، حيث ننسحق أمام الآخر ونطلب الصفح، تماماً مثلما نسجد أمام الله لطلب الغفران..*
*ويستخدم كثير من المدبرين هذا التدبير أيضاً بخصوص الوقوع في بعض الخطايا الصعبة؛ إذ يربطون بين الحروب النجسة مثلاً والكبرياء، فينصحون الخاطئ بعمل عدد من الميطانيات لعدة أيام يصاحبها **أصوام** و**صلوات**، علّ باتضاع الجسد تتضع الروح وتخفّ الحرب..*
*ولكن على المدبرين الانتباه إلى أنه قد يتحول تدبير الميطانيات إلى عقوبة بالنسبة للبعض! مما يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة، فتضيع حلاوتها وتصبح عبئاً يسعى في التخلص منه.*
*

*​*عدد الميطانيات:*
*إن عمل الميطانيات **على النحو الذي شرحناه** (في السجود الكامل) يفسر لنا كيف كان الآباء يصنعون مئات الميطانيات بل آلافاً في بعض الأحيان في اليوم الواحد، دون إرهاق شديد للجسد أو إساءة إليه، فهو وزنة يجب علينا المحافظة عليها.*
*إن السجود المتواتر يصاحب الصلاة والسهر ويرتبط به جداً في التدبير الروحي.. وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة من **قصص القديسين** وكتابات الآباء الأول حول عدد الميطانيات..*
*ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تدرّج، وليبدأ المصلي المبتدئ في عمل الميطانيات، بإثنتى عشر ميطانية، بالاتفاق مع الأب الروحي. فإذا كان أب **الاعتراف** ممن يشفقون على أولادهم من كثرة التعب، فعلى الشخص نفسه أن يعرض رغبته على أب اعترافه في اشتياقة إلى تذوق حلاوة الميطانيات، على ألا يزيد العدد المتفق عليه دون الرجوع إليه، وبعد مرور مدة لا تقل عن السنة من بداية ممارسة العدد الأول.*
*أو من الممكن أن يبدأ الإنسان بعمل عشر ميطانيات، يزيد عليها واحدة كل أسبوع أو اسبوعين حتى يصل إلى خمسين ميطانية مثلاً.**.** هذا المقال من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*ويقول أحد الآباء المباركين أنه يمكن للمصلي أن يضرب ميطانية واحدة في بداية الصلاة، ثم بعد نهاية كل **مزمور**.. أو عند كل كلمة سجود ترد في الصلاة.. ولكن يحسن أن تكون الميطانيات مجتمعة، تضرب قبل البدء في الصلاة أو عقب الصلاة في شكل دفعة واحدة، إذ يشعر المجاهد معها بلذة روحية كبيرة.*
*ويعتبر العدد المتوسط والمناسب للشخص العادي، هو ثلاثين ميطانية أو ثلاثة وثلاثين، لا تزيد إلا مع استثناءات قليلة، ذلك بالنسبة للشخص الذي يحيا في العالم. أما بالنسبة للراهب فإنها تزيد عن ذلك كثيراً، وبالتدريج، كما أن **الراهب** يدخل في تدبير روحي مختلف.*
*ويمكن تقسيم الميطانيات (بالنسبة للمبتدئ) إلى عدة دفعات، ولتكن الدفعة الأولى للشكر والتسبيح، والثانية لأجل تقديم التوبة، والثالثة للصلاة عن الآخرين، وأما الرابعة فيمكن تخصيصها لأجل أمر ما بعينه.*
*

*​*متى تنصع الميطانيات (أوقات ممارستها):*
*يُعَد الوقت المناسب للميطانيات هو الصباح الباكر، وقبل صلاة باكر، أو عقبها مباشرة، بحيث يعطي المصلي لله باكورة الجهد في اليوم (القوة الجسدية)، وقبل استخدام هذا الجهد في أي أعمال أو اهتمامات أخرى. كما أن هذا الوقت مناسب كحركة جسدية أو نشاط جسدي مع بطن خالية من الطعام، ومع ذلك فلا مانع من توزيعها على فترات من النهار -لاسيما مع الأعداد الكبيرة- على ألا تُصنَع بعد الأكل مباشرة، وإنما بعد مرور ساعتين على الأقل. ولكن، وبما أن الميطانية هي عمل نسكي، فمن المناسب جداً أن تصنع مع الصوم المقرون بالصلاة.*
*

*​*أوقات لا تجوز فيها الميطانيات:*
*أما الأوقات التي لا يجوز فيها عمل الميطانيات كسلوك نسكي وتعبير عن الانسحاق، فهي أيام السبوت والآحاد و**الأعياد السيدية**. وكذلك الفترة من **عيد الميلاد** وحتى **عيد الختان**، وأيضاً الفترة من **عيد النيروز** وحتى **عيد الصليب**، إضافة إلى **الخمسين المقدسة** عقب **عيد القيامة**. فهي أيام فرح لا يناسبها التذلل والانسحاق. وأما الأيام التي نتناول فيها من **الأسرار المقدسة**، فإنه لا تجوز فيها أيضاً الميطانيات، إلا إذا كان الشخص حريصاً وقام بعملها قبل بدء **القداس الإلهي**. غير أن **التناول** أيضاً لا يمنع السجود أمام هيكل الله وكذلك في بداية الصلاة في المخدع.*
*كما يُعفى من الميطانيات كل من **المريض** ومن يعاني آلاماً في العمود الفقري والمتقدم في السن (إن كانت قوته الجسدية لا تسمح بذلك). *


*المصدر *

*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/04-Questions-Related-to-Spiritual-Issues__Ro7eyat-3amma/047-Coptic-Prostration-****nia.html*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*



*ماهى* *الصلوات* *التى* [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-yi-caotho/20342-acai-caoaaece-caei-ethca-ceaeca-uaa-caaocaeice.html"]*تقال* [/URL][URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-yi-caotho/20342-acai-caoaaece-caei-ethca-ceaeca-uaa-caaocaeice.html"]*اثناء* [/URL]*عمل* [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-yi-caotho/20342-acai-caoaaece-caei-ethca-ceaeca-uaa-caaocaeice.html"]*المطانيات* [/URL]؟




يمكن ان تكون صلاة تذلل امام الله , واعتراف بالخطايا امامه , مع طلب الرحمة .


فى كل مطانية يعترف المصلى بخطية , ويدين نفسه امام الله " ارحمنى يالله , انا
فعلت كدا ...... " .


كما يمكن ان تكون صلوات شكر , يتدكر فيها الانسان مراحم الله عليه , او على احبائه
وفى كل مطانية يتدكر بعض احسانات الله ...


ويمكن ان تكون صلوات طلبات , يدكر فيها المصلى مايريده لنفسه او لغيره او
للكنيسة .


ويمكن ان تصحب *المطانيات* بأى نوع من *الصلوات*



*المصدر *

*http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+اثناء+عمل+المطانيات&cd=6&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg*


----------



## AZIZ50 (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*

*كلمة ميطانية prostration هي كلمة يونانية تعني التوبة أو تغيير النية ومراجعة الضمير. سواء أكان ضميرنا من نحو **الله** أو من نحو الآخرين. حيث تُقدَّم الميطانيه أمام الله على مستوى خاص، بينما تقدَّم للآخرين، وإنما على مستوى آخر.*
*في معناها الأول تأتي الميطانية كتعبير عن التذلل والانسحاق والخضوع التام والتعبير عن الندم والرغبة في نوال البركة والصفح، حيث تلامس الجبهة التراب، تتذكر أنها من تراب الأرض جُبِلَت، فتستجلب مراحم الله على ضعف الطبيعة البشرية.*

المشاركات: 7,142 




*اكيد موضوع رائع كا العادة استاذه اسمشيل .*



*شكر لعمق موضوعك والذى اجد ان كثير من الشباب *



*يكون لهم هذا كا تدريب عن طريق الاب الكاهن .*



*عموما كل الشكر للبحث والموضوع .*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*

مشكورة اسميشال 

للموضوع المهم القيم

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*



> *الميطانية أيضاً هي حركة شخصية مختصرة للعبادة، وهي اعتراف عملي بسيادة الله وخضوعنا له؛ فإن عمل الميطانيات هو تدبير قائم بذاته كطقس عبادة لله، إذا توافر مع أدائها انسحاق القلب والشعور بالمهابة قدام الله أثناء السجود. والميطانية هي الوسيلة التي نعبر بها عن طرحنا لهمومنا ومتاعبنا وأثقالنا، وذلك عند قدمي المسيح الذي قال: "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (إنجيل متى 28:11).
> *




موضوع رااااااااائع جدا يا اسماشيل 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*



AZIZ50 قال:


> *كلمة ميطانية prostration هي كلمة يونانية تعني التوبة أو تغيير النية ومراجعة الضمير. سواء أكان ضميرنا من نحو **الله** أو من نحو الآخرين. حيث تُقدَّم الميطانيه أمام الله على مستوى خاص، بينما تقدَّم للآخرين، وإنما على مستوى آخر.*
> *في معناها الأول تأتي الميطانية كتعبير عن التذلل والانسحاق والخضوع التام والتعبير عن الندم والرغبة في نوال البركة والصفح، حيث تلامس الجبهة التراب، تتذكر أنها من تراب الأرض جُبِلَت، فتستجلب مراحم الله على ضعف الطبيعة البشرية.*
> 
> المشاركات: 7,142
> ...


 


:download:


الغالى عليا جدا الملاك ا عزيز هنا 
وانا بقول اية النور دة كلة 

عاوزة رايك فى كل كل حاجة 


الخاص مفتوح لحضرتك 
ومستينة ارائك الحلوة 
وانت عارف غلاوتك العميقة عندى


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: السجود للة (المطانيات )  فى العقيدة المسيحية*

*

شكرا جدا جدا

 للموضوع الهااام والمتكامل جدااااا

والمجهود

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------

